

Ask HN: Technical skills needed for any Google interview/job? - citizenkeys

I'm considering working at Google.  My degree is in business management.  I'll be applying for a non-engineering job.  However, I'm sure I'll need some technical skills for an interview.<p>So here's my question: What technical skills will I absolutely need for any interview or job at Google?
======
jranck
You best bet would be the job description for the job you're applying for. You
could also check out glassdoor.com to see what previous interviewers have
encountered.

------
wuster
I'm a Googler, but I am offering my personal opinion - at a high level, you
should be a passionate and knowledgeable user of technology. This means you're
a power user of some tools, and knows how to leverage the right tech tools to
get your job done. Also - always think about how to "put the user first".

~~~
citizenkeys
I still need to submit a resume. How do I translate your comment onto a resume
that could lead to an interview?

